# Mech Mod Kit Assistance



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Hi Guys!!

Is there a vendor that can assist me by importing a mech mod kit on my behalf...?, this kit has not yet hit S.A.

Thank you! Thank you! Thank yooouuuuu!!


----------



## Maxxis (1/11/17)

Which kit are you looking at getting?


----------



## Tumelo (1/11/17)

Maxxis said:


> Which kit are you looking at getting?


Ijoy Ultra 24k Mech Kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

